# CH-x? stocks



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Couple of "CH" stocks seem to cropping up favorably on the forum today ... CHR & CHW. They haven't been on my radar, but i do note they both sport nice fat 6% yields? Anyone care to comment on either?


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

CHW Chesswood has a thread right below

CHR has a thread but no posts since 2014 I guess it's flying under the radar? :smile-new:

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/17147-Chorus-Aviation-Inc-CHR-B?highlight=chr


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> ... Anyone care to comment on either?


Well, not beyond noting that one ends in the letter R and the other in the letter W. :wink-new:


----------

